# What's The Most Ridiculous Ad Slogan On TV/Radio?



## Lex Foutish (28 Jan 2011)

What do you regard as the silliest slogan for any current ad? For me, it has to be *"Supervalu - Real food, real people!"*

It makes me wonder what exactly it is that other food outlets serve. And what, not who, serves the customers in these other outlets?


----------



## DB74 (28 Jan 2011)

Dunnes Stores - The Difference Is, We're Irish


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jan 2011)

For me its not so much the slogan but the 'sciencey words' and false advertising of cosmetics that drive me mad.

Aqua physics cream - what the hell is aqua physics? Its a made up term to make the cream sound all sciencey and important.

Or the Loreal ads with actresses with beautiful hair swishing it about and a small bit of text at the bottom of the ad saying 'this actress has had her hair enhanced with hair extensions'.

Or the mascara ads where the model has had her eyelashes digitally enhanced or is wearing false eyelashes with the bit of text saying 'shot with lash inserts' or similar.


----------



## ney001 (28 Jan 2011)

Right at the minute there is an ad on radio that drive me nuckin futs! .  Its for nicorette gum or something and its a man pretending to be a polar bear - putting on this deep gruff voice moaning about his yellow stained teeth.  This post will be deleted if not edited immediately if you are using nicotine patches it's fair to say you're old enough to know that feckin polar bears neither smoke, nor talk!


----------



## Latrade (28 Jan 2011)

DB74 said:


> Dunnes Stores - The Difference Is, We're Irish


 
I was going to say that with the added: registered address Isle of Man


----------



## Caveat (28 Jan 2011)

"Two-two two two two twooooo ...1890...two-two two two two twoooo"

Although I admit I find it slightly amusing.

(But I suppose it's not a slogan - sorry)

_Irish Pride - it's a matter of pride _annoys me. It doesn't mean anything, it's not clever, it's virtually senseless.


----------



## gipimann (28 Jan 2011)

The ad that always grates with me is the DID Electrical Sale advert.....

"everything reduced, everything on sale".....

Either they've been giving stuff away up to now (but not any longer), or they're also selling the fixtures and fittings


----------



## thedaras (28 Jan 2011)

Tummy Loving Care drives me to distraction!! something to do with yoghurt!
And that ad for washing powder where everyone is nude,
and the new cadbury egg one,its the voice at the end that says something in a weird voice.
Obviously not working too well on me,as I cant remember who they are for!
I have to say I love the Spar (I think ) ad,where the guy puts the prices on the floor,they just seem so normal.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jan 2011)

Caveat said:


> "Two-two two two two twooooo ...1890...two-two two two two twoooo"
> 
> Although I admit I find it slightly amusing.


 
lol - I fell around laughing at this the other night, now meself and OH are singing it to each other


----------



## RonanC (28 Jan 2011)

Latrade said:


> I was going to say that with the added: registered address Isle of Man


 
Eh, its actually South Great Georges Street, Dublin 2. 

(however, Dunnes Stores has two shareholders who are Isle of Man based companies "for tax purposes")


----------



## RonanC (28 Jan 2011)

McDonalds was annoying me for a while with their slogan _"There's a McDonalds for everyone"_ until they finally re-introduced a veggie option (apart from chips of salad)


----------



## horusd (28 Jan 2011)

Harvey Norman's loud  ad..." Go Harvey go...." I really really wish he would go


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Jan 2011)

horusd said:


> Harvey Norman's loud ad..." Go Harvey go...." I really really wish he would go


 
Poor ol' Harvey would love to go.......... [broken link removed]

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/harvey-regrets-his-norman-invasion-1554688.html


----------



## Purple (28 Jan 2011)

Tummy Loving Care get to me as well.
Ad sthat say "No other XXXX works better/faster", in other words "Ours is exactly the same as all the rest because we are all selling a generic product but you are just stupid enough to buy ours and pay for this advert".


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Jan 2011)

Purple said:


> Tummy Loving Care get to me as well.
> Ad sthat say "No other XXXX works better/faster", in other words "Ours is exactly the same as all the rest because we are all selling a generic product but you are just stupid enough to buy ours and pay for this advert".


 
In America, companies regularly name competing products and tear strips off each other. Is that allowed here? I've seen it done in a mild manner, e.g., car companies comparing km per gallon.


----------



## Caveat (28 Jan 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> In America, companies regularly name competing products and tear strips off each other. Is that allowed here? I've seen it done in a mild manner, e.g., car companies comparing km per gallon.



I'm sure it is - as long as it's the truth and it can be proven to be. Ryanair often have a fair go at Aer Lingus for example.


----------



## shammy feen (28 Jan 2011)

Hales Freight...black and yellow, black and yellow,black and yellow.....


----------



## ajapale (28 Jan 2011)

BUPA before they exited the market..."were highly rated in the community". ( a snide cut at the concept of community rating)


----------



## RMCF (29 Jan 2011)

Kia, "cos the kids love it".


----------



## Ciaraella (31 Jan 2011)

That supervalu one realllllly annoyes me, do androids shop in the other supermarkets??
The ones that make me turn off are the brennans ad's, 'old mr.brennan says he, says i, sure he says, meh meh meh', shut up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elefantfresh (31 Jan 2011)

Crown paint, its not just paint, its personal.

Why does that annoy me so much?


----------



## rustbucket (31 Jan 2011)

We buy any car......dot com....any, any any any, we buy any car.....dot com, we buy any car...dot com


----------



## michaelm (31 Jan 2011)

There was an ad recently for some anti-ageing cream and the tag-line was 'surgery can wait'; which I think is pathetic.  Also, the hand-free liquid soap dispenser - the top may contain hundreds (no less, oh my) of bacteria - is just nonsense.


----------



## truthseeker (31 Jan 2011)

michaelm said:


> Also, the hand-free liquid soap dispenser - the top may contain hundreds (no less, oh my) of bacteria - is just nonsense.


 
Oh that one is just ridiculous - arent you about to wash your germy hands? 

What about the hand that touched the tap? Was that not germy? Or the hand that put the towel out?


----------



## Deas (1 Feb 2011)

Personally its the continuous iteration of TV licence ads that bug me the most.  The current one is bottom of the barrel though - comparing forgetting to buy a lotto ticket which had all six numbers to forgetting to by a TV licence.  Off the wall.


----------



## VOR (1 Feb 2011)

"Because winter hates your face!!!"

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA11983


----------



## Bill Struth (1 Feb 2011)

That one, I think it's for directory enquiries with the whiney eddie hobbs impersonator. 

Bad enough having to listen to the real one without an impersonator as well.


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Feb 2011)

Bill Struth said:


> That one, I think it's for directory enquiries with the whiney eddie hobbs impersonator.
> 
> Bad enough having to listen to the real one without an impersonator as well.


 
Spot on there, Bill!


----------



## micmclo (2 Feb 2011)

He drives, she dies

Now there's a loaded statement


----------



## MANTO (2 Feb 2011)

Ivan Answer!!!!!


----------



## becky (2 Feb 2011)

There an advert about a website for selling cars. The girlfriend tells the boyfriend that she has snaps of the car put up.  It then goes to show the pics of her dressed in a suggestive manner.  

The conclusion you draw is the car will sell because of her pictures not because the website is a good site to sell your car.  So the advert failed. I can't remember the site, so again the advert failed.

As well as the advert being ridiculous I found it extremely offensive.


----------



## fobs (2 Feb 2011)

Deas said:


> Personally its the continuous iteration of TV licence ads that bug me the most. The current one is bottom of the barrel though - comparing forgetting to buy a lotto ticket which had all six numbers to forgetting to by a TV licence. Off the wall.


 
THese bug the life out of me too. We have heard all the excuses etc... but still use silly excuses like plastic surgery V licience rather than food on the table V licience! Why should the price of the TV licience not go down in a recession?


----------



## Pique318 (2 Feb 2011)

micmclo said:


> He drives, she dies
> 
> Now there's a loaded statement



I'd love to see the 'discrimination' outcry if that statement had the genders reversed !


----------



## fizzelina (3 Feb 2011)

It's not a slogan but I have to rant and say how sick I am of this ad - 
“Why do they keep moving things in the supermarket?? I go there to shop not play hide and seek!”
Twink's voice is soooo irritating in it, what a ridiculous ad, it does not make me want to go see that new show!


----------



## grahamo (8 Feb 2011)

The radio ad for apache pizza is just cringeworthy. 
"Apache Pizza, Happy Days!" in a so-called indian chief accent!


----------



## Purple (8 Feb 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Spot on there, Bill!



bit close to the bone, eh? Eh? EH?


----------



## Welfarite (9 Feb 2011)

There's a relatively new ad on sellign a car; can't remember which make. When I saw it first it went through a list of stats which included something on the lien of; 'it (the car) is the second most popular car to make love in', then ' ...with four different women'. I now notivce that the second line is dubbed out, there is a silence in its palce. maybe i dreamt it ....? anybody else cop it?


----------



## DB74 (9 Feb 2011)

Welfarite said:


> There's a relatively new ad on sellign a car; can't remember which make. When I saw it first it went through a list of stats which included something on the lien of; 'it (the car) is the second most popular car to make love in', then ' ...with four different women'. I now notivce that the second line is dubbed out, there is a silence in its palce. maybe i dreamt it ....? anybody else cop it?


 
You're not dreaming - the 4 different women bit has been removed


----------



## ajapale (9 Feb 2011)

grahamo said:


> The radio ad for apache pizza is just cringeworthy.
> "Apache Pizza, Happy Days!" in a so-called indian chief accent!


 
When I hear this (often on moncreif's newstalk show) I think " a patchy pizza".


----------



## PyritePete (9 Feb 2011)

DB74 said:


> You're not dreaming - the 4 different women bit has been removed


 
Toyota Auris i think...


----------



## horusd (9 Feb 2011)

ajapale said:


> When I hear this (often on moncreif's newstalk show) I think " a patchy pizza".


 
Brilliant !


What about all the German car ads including slogans that almost nobody understands and are kinda meaningless! 

VW - Das Auto ( The Car. Ok,well this one is easy).

Audi : Vorsprung durch Technik. (progress thro technology...meaning wot exactly ?).

Opel : Wir leben Autos. (we love cars, well there's a surprise!).

I think we're just supposed to be mad impressed with the "serious" (and always male) German voice-over and their deserved reputation for knocking out the best nuts and bolts in the world.

Could you imagine an ad for German Orange juice run along the same lines:

Deutsche Orangensaft. Das saft., wir leben der saft, Deustsche Orangensaft:Vorsprung durch technik ....hmmm,doesn't really have the same effect.


----------



## Time (10 Feb 2011)

123.ie just log on and save money. 

Eh, no I won't. I saves money by going elsewhere.


----------



## lionstour (10 Feb 2011)

DB74 said:


> Dunnes Stores - The Difference Is, We're Irish


 
got to aggree with that. We're expensive, some of our stores look like they are straight out of the 1950s, but its okay folks because WERE IRISH

How much did they pay an advertising firm to think up that beauty.


----------



## lionstour (10 Feb 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> Crown paint, its not just paint, its personal.
> 
> Why does that annoy me so much?


 
Because its crap, Because you grew up with thier other slogan. Eating cheese sandwiches and drinking tea and that ad would pop up 

DONT JUST PAINT IT CROWN IT.

Now thats a slogan


----------



## horusd (10 Feb 2011)

> DONT JUST PAINT IT CROWN IT.
> 
> Now thats a slogan


 
Very true.  You reminded me of that one for Gateaux Cakes..."got to get a gateaux, got to get a gateaux cake!"  The thing just stuck in your head. Didn't they also do the one " that's a grand cake Norah"?


----------



## DB74 (11 Feb 2011)

lionstour said:


> Because its crap, Because you grew up with thier other slogan. Eating cheese sandwiches and drinking tea and that ad would pop up
> 
> DONT JUST PAINT IT CROWN IT.
> 
> Now thats a slogan


 
Yeah - that was a great slogan


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2011)

VOR said:


> "Because winter hates your face!!!"


 
I actually find that one quite funny!

Silly, but cheeky & childish - in a good way


----------



## AgathaC (5 Mar 2011)

The no nonsense.ie ads are very irritating!


----------



## WicklowMan (5 Mar 2011)

horusd said:


> Brilliant !
> 
> 
> What about all the German car ads including slogans that almost nobody understands and are kinda meaningless!
> ...



I too find those ads incredibly annoying ... 'Aus liebe zum auto' etc. Every time I see one of them I get the impression that it's smug and on the basis that anyone who doesn't speak German should. We know the historical connotations of that kind of thinking ...


----------



## Mpsox (7 Mar 2011)

It's not on TV/Radio, but some monring I pass a van from a poultry company on my way into work, their slogan, painted on the side of the van is "Poultry in motion", always makes me smile


----------

